# I guess I should introduce myself...



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all! This is Wraith. I am 33 years old, married, grew up in Western Ky. and after getting married moved across the river to southern Indiana. Some of my earliest memories are of going to my grandparents house on Halloween and being scared stiff! My grandmother was the type who decorated for EVERY holiday. SHe had all the old cardboard type pumpkins and scarecrows that you hung up and the black cats that felt like they had velvet on them and scariest of all the big skeleton she hung in her front door! She also had a lot of Empire Plastics halloween decorations which I am lucky enough to own now. My grandad, who most of my personality and such came from, was always trying to scare us kids whether it was halloween or not. He would come in from farming in the fields all day and show us where he had cut or scratched himself while working and tell us that before he could make it home to supper he had to fight off or wrestle Bigfoot and barely made it out alive! Lol! He was so cool. When we would spend the night he would disappear and creep up outside the windows and scratch on them or make ghost noises. You would think that would traumitize someone, but not me. THats why I am the way I am I truly believe. He would even go as far as coming over to my house when I was married to my first wife and open the door to the old coal chute room when no one was home because my ex-wife kept it shut and latched because she was scared of it! He was so great! Anyway I took my cue from him and ran with it. I love nothing more than to scare the living daylights out of someone and I am in a halloween state of mind all year round. I coolect anything halloween that interests me and one of those that are most expensive are the Dept. 56 halloween collection. Being a guy I don't go for the cutsey stuff but the more spooky. Also Iam a huge movie buff, especially horror of course but I love all movies and music for that matter. Anyway before I write something that has to be published I will say that I am glad to be a part of this board and wish that I had found it sooner!:xbones:


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

By the way feel free to click on my link in my signature to find out more about me!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome okay so you are old enough to remember that movie.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya!
welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya wraith!!! Welcome and make your self at home... you'll be here a while


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy Wraith! Welcome. This is a great site with lots of helpful folks - it's a nice place to be.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Wraith...nice to meet you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well hell o & welcome---


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Wraith.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Wraith, I'm sure you'll be right at home here, there's something for everyone.

"when I was married to my first wife and open the door to the old coal chute room when no one was home because my ex-wife kept it shut and latched because she was scared of it!"

I guess that would explain how she came to be the EX wife, lol. Great story!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Wraith!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Alot of great people here, and now you are one of them too.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome home! Nice to meet ya! Hope ya like it here, the boils and ghouls here are great! And they all are more than happy to help ya when ya need it, just scream and we'll find ya! :> My grandpa did the same thing---scratching outside the windows, making noises and always scaring us---Once he even scratched on the outside of an outhouse, LOL talk about scaring me!!! Thats where I get if from too! He used to paint the windows for every holiday too. LOL... ok, now who's writing the book? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wraith, welcome here to like minded folks! We all like to create props and have great discussions since we still have friendly different views on various aspects of make-up, props and more. This IMHO is truley the friendliest forum around!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Wraith. I think you'll find what you are looking for, here.

Have a good time.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome wraith!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to be here and you guys make me feel right at home. Thats kinda scary to feel right at home with a bunch of halloween maniacs! Lol!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mmmuuuuaaahahahaha!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the party Wraith!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Wraith.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Wraith..love your face mask ..
I used to do the same as your grandpa, only to my sister and her friend with a chicken leg.. I would scratch on her friends window and pull on the tendon to make the claws move..haha scared the crap out of them too funny


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there and welcome. I love the dept 56 village pieces. I have an extensive collection. Last year my village was 20X4ft this year i have to expand to allow for an extra water way and some farmland and such. If you ever have anyquestions about the village just ask. Or if you have one of your own feel free to show some pics. I lvoe seeing other peoples ideas. I hope you like it here, the people are great. I just moved to KY from Iowa. How far away from Louisville are you?


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Im about 2 to 3 hours depending on how fast I drive from Louisville. I may take you up on the Dept. 56 questions sometime Turtle2788!


----------

